# Poisonous scorpion from Colombia



## davholla (Jan 7, 2016)

This is from Finca Alejandria, near Cali Colombia it is a IMG_7201Scorpion




IMG_7201Scorpion by davholla2002, on Flickr

The same but under UV light (not that easy you need to lower the shutter speed to get it but I guess most people here knew that



IMG_7206ScorpionUVlight by davholla2002, on Flickr


Under UV it is not as sharp as I had to lower the f number.  If I had, had a tripod with me it would have been better.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2016)

Evil looking critter!


----------



## xDarek (Jan 7, 2016)

The second one looks so creepy....Nice pics


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 9, 2016)

Isn't that a cute cuddly little guy!


----------

